# cramping lower right abdomen?



## upsy daisy1

Hey all i am late 2 weeks for af and have had mild period pains since being due on.for around a week ive had an almost constant achey pain around my right hip bone.that is also travelling round the side and back.i havent taken a test yet as i have irregular periods so wanted to wait.but wondering if anyone else has experienced this in there right lower abdo5en and back and been pregnant? Or is anyone experiencing this in the 2 week wait?


----------



## eeks2011

I'm only 13 DPO and I have a constant pain in my lower right abdomen I doubt it is period pain as I never get this and not serious enough to be appendicitis. 
Xx


----------



## clacko

I am 15 days late and also been having this pain, almost like a bad stitch, also been having bad back ache and nausea. Still negative tests, testing tomorrow if no af. I have been spotting once a day for 3 days now so don't know what's going on.


----------



## upsy daisy1

Its not something i usualy get either.its just a pain that isnt really bad but noticable.if it was a cyst or something would the pain be round the back to? Keep me updated and fingers crossed that it is a positive thing


----------



## eeks2011

I've been looking round the Internet but everything is all about eptopic pregnancys and they say to go the docs if your worried! But I like to hope its a good symptom?
Keep me updated also :) good luck xx


----------



## moonie901

I'm also having the lower right pains! It hurts bad. Af due today but so far nothing. I'm praying it don't show. Good luck


----------



## PerfectLilLie

I am 4 days late now for my period and I keep experiencing period like cramps all over my lower tummy area with sharp pains on my right side...sometimes the pain feels like it is going right into my hip and my back is always achy. I am like you though irregular periods so I don't want to test just yet....Let me know how it goes for you...that goes for all of you ladies and hope you all get your BFPs this month!! :)


----------



## Annie77

okay - I so don't want to worry you but you should go to the doctor and get a blood test.

You could be pregnant and getting pains on one side for a number of reasons - a cyst, stretching pains, trapped wind etc etc. If you have irregular periods and haven't tested - then please do.

The worst case scenario (which just happened to me) was that early pg tests came back negative and then very faint. Got blood tests which showed me as pg but hormones too low. Dull stitch-like pain in right couple with low Hcg turned out to be ectopic and I needed methotrexate.

I will keep all fingers and toes crossed that these pains are just ligaments or colicky bowel but please do get it checked out, esp if period is not showing.


----------



## upsy daisy1

So im going drs today to check out this pain i have in my right lower abdomem6.although im not having it at this moment but have had it for last few weeks.i will keep you updated on what it is.wish me luck! X


----------



## PerfectLilLie

good luck!! Hope it is good news for you!! :hugs:

I am not too worried since my pain is more in the center region of my tummy....actually getting a weird tightened feeling all over my tummy now hope that's a sign for something good :happydance:

but keep us updated for sure :flower:


----------



## upsy daisy1

Well i just got back from the doctors.he gave me an ultrasound and said my overies are clear of cysts nd my uterus lining is thick.i told him i was 2 wks late for af and he said my lining is thick so af should be here soon.thing is ive had period pains for 3 weeks with no af.when i was pregnant with mia i had bad cramps.they scaned me and said my lining was thick and i wil get af soon.wel af never came and a wk later i found out i was pregnant.do u think this is the same thing and i could be preg.?


----------



## eeks2011

Glad there's nothing wrong :) great news!

It's could be because I suppose every pregnancy is different but I suppose its a waiting game, my AF is due today but no sign of the witch! I am getting stomach pains so I think she may show her ugly head sometime soon over the weekend! 

Fingers crossed for us both, keep me updated :) xxx


----------



## Annie77

upsy daisy1 said:


> Well i just got back from the doctors.he gave me an ultrasound and said my overies are clear of cysts nd my uterus lining is thick.i told him i was 2 wks late for af and he said my lining is thick so af should be here soon.thing is ive had period pains for 3 weeks with no af.when i was pregnant with mia i had bad cramps.they scaned me and said my lining was thick and i wil get af soon.wel af never came and a wk later i found out i was pregnant.do u think this is the same thing and i could be preg.?

If you don't have AF by next week go back and ask for a blood test
x


----------



## I_heart_panda

Did you take a pregnancy test?


----------



## upsy daisy1

Hey girls.wel i woke up at 3 this morning and threw up.but suffer from very bad anxiety attacks also so could have been that.ive had bad anxiety from 3 til 7 am.i just went and got a test.so wil keep u updated.wil it show at any point in the day at this stage? Im 2 wks late?


----------



## eeks2011

It should show any point during the day but if you wanna be 100% wait till the morning for you fmu xx


----------



## I_heart_panda

Yeah, I'd wait for FMU. Good luck and keep us posted!


----------

